# Help....



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

I got a 330 bombardier. Lately it has not been starting and i have to keep charging it to start. After I charge it works fine. Today it would not start so I charged it and backed it up and now it will not move in gear at but only idle and sounds like the limpmode on my brute without the backfiring how to fix? It also has a digital reading FAIL in the digital section under speedometer when I push the throttle.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

h20dies said:


> I got a 330 bombardier. Lately it has not been starting and i have to keep charging it to start. After I charge it works fine. Today it would not start so I charged it and backed it up and now it will not move in gear at but only idle and sounds like the limpmode on my brute without the backfiring how to fix? It also has a digital reading FAIL in the digital section under speedometer when I push the throttle.


Start checking the starting /charging system connections for corrosion as well as fuses. It's going to run like crap if it has low voltage supply. Sensors won't read correctly, weak spark Ect. More than likely it's just the battery but you may want to go thru the troubleshooting test on the charging system. Take a meter and measure static battery voltage , then read the voltage drop when you try to start it.


----------



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

When I pushed the starter button it allows it full rev. We did this when he directly hooked up a battery charger to the cables (not the battery) and thats when it let us rev when we let go of the starter back in limp type mode.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

h20dies said:


> When I pushed the starter button it allows it full rev. We did this when he directly hooked up a battery charger to the cables (not the battery) and thats when it let us rev when we let go of the starter back in limp type mode.


Trying to run the engine off of a charger isn't going to cut it. Most chargers shut off when overloaded , spend 60 bucks at Walmart and get a cheap one of you must but troubleshooting isn't going to reveal much until you can check the systems under proper volts and amperage. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

Think I need a new alternator if it has one.. Or a new battery?


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

When it is running what is the voltage reading at the battery? Less than about 14v and I would say you have a problem. What is the voltage reading at the battery when it is not running after you charge it? Less than about 12.6v and you might have a problem.

Also if you're running it off the charger and you disconnect the charger will it continue to run or will it just die?

The problem with running it on the charger is that the waveform is wrong and can actually cause other issues. Especially if you've taken the battery right out of the equation and hooked it straight to the charger.


----------



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

Ill check those and get back to you.


----------

